# TGV Lyria



## seat38a (Jun 15, 2015)

Trying to decide if it worth booking First Class vs Coach on TGV Lyria from Paris to Switzerland. Other than the bigger seats and dedicated car, what kind of meal service does it offer? (Clarification, are we talking couple pieces of bread and a drink or something more substantial?)


----------



## caravanman (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi,

I booked first class on a Feb 2015 TGV trip from Paris to Toulouse, simply because it was literally only a couple of euro's more expensive.

There was no meal included with my ticket, and the coffee from the cart was only lukewarm. I did not try the cafe car itself.

Your TGV may well have a different meal service... although I have not looked, man in seat 61 dot com enjoys his meals, so might have more info.

I imagine, that like most cost conscious businesses, the food options will be towards the convenience rather than fine dinning side.

Ed.


----------



## jis (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah, Lyria is a different business run by a different outfit. So food on vanilla TGV would not be a good guide. However, I would not expect gourmet fare on it. Maybe just something with a Swiss tilt. I took it long long back when it was introduced first, and food was similar to plain TGV. Since I liked the baguettes available then I was fine with it.


----------



## cirdan (Jun 15, 2015)

On Lyria, at seat dining is included in the first class fare on journeys to and from Switzerland (if you travel at meal times).

AFAIK it is the only TGV service where this is the case.

I think this alone is a strong argument for first class on this train.

I recommend to book a seat on the upper level if you can.


----------



## seat38a (Jun 15, 2015)

cirdan said:


> On Lyria, at seat dining is included in the first class fare on journeys to and from Switzerland (if you travel at meal times).
> 
> AFAIK it is the only TGV service where this is the case.
> 
> ...


I got the meal being provided part. I can't seem to find any reliable recent info on what they give you. If its just couple pieces of bread, juice and coffee, then I'll keep my money. On the Eurostar, there seems to be plenty of meal info and pictures, so does Thalys but Lyria seems to be lacking a bit.


----------



## PerRock (Jun 15, 2015)

Here some information about the Lyria and services provided. The Man in Seat 61 usually provides lots of good information.

http://www.seat61.com/lyria.htm

peter


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 15, 2015)

Perhaps Seat 38 doesn't care for what Seat 61 has to say about it?

Nonetheless here is the important bit..



> 1st class fares on all Lyria routes include complimentary food & drink. Allegedly, a cold tray meal is served at your seat with wine on designated lunch and dinner trains, but unfortunately in my experience most trains are designated as 'too early for lunch' or 'too late for lunch' or 'too early for dinner', and if they don't serve lunch or dinner they won't serve wine either, so in practice *expect only a sandwich or other snack and a coffee or soft drink.*


----------



## seat38a (Jun 15, 2015)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Perhaps Seat 38 doesn't care for what Seat 61 has to say about it?
> 
> Nonetheless here is the important bit..
> 
> ...


Perhaps I DON'T CARE about info that hasn't been updated since 2012??? I already checked the page cache, and that info has not changed since 2012 hence in my second reply I said RECENT.


----------



## seat38a (Jun 15, 2015)

cirdan said:


> On Lyria, at seat dining is included in the first class fare on journeys to and from Switzerland (if you travel at meal times).
> 
> AFAIK it is the only TGV service where this is the case.
> 
> ...


I hope I get one of the Duplex trains! From what I read, they use both TGV Duplex and single level Reseau.


----------



## seat38a (Jun 15, 2015)

caravanman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I booked first class on a Feb 2015 TGV trip from Paris to Toulouse, simply because it was literally only a couple of euro's more expensive.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up Ed!


----------



## seat38a (Jun 15, 2015)

jis said:


> Yeah, Lyria is a different business run by a different outfit. So food on vanilla TGV would not be a good guide. However, I would not expect gourmet fare on it. Maybe just something with a Swiss tilt. I took it long long back when it was introduced first, and food was similar to plain TGV. Since I liked the baguettes available then I was fine with it.


Not sure what it is the French do differently with their baguettes, but you just can not find anything that comes close to it here


----------

